
The Importance of Aligning Authority with Responsibility (2010) - yotamoron
http://blog.jbrains.ca/permalink/the-importance-of-aligning-authority-with-responsibility
======
ggame
This brings back nightmares I had from working at Microsoft (2009).

As a PM; responsibility without authority was the job description. Hallway
estimates and schedule chicken was 70% of the job. And the there was stack
ranking...

------
awinter-py
No argument that reliable estimation is hard.

I think organizations that find conflict at the estimation stage are actually
suffering from a shortage of design. For complex projects, design means R&D,
and setting deadlines based on unfinished research can lead to failure or
ballooning schedules.

------
trhway
this is why i stopped accepting "delegation" [of responsibility of course as
it has never been delegation of managerial authority and salary/bonus] from my
managers long ago :)

